# Z31 Turbo Vacuum lines HELP PLEASE!



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

So I got the T04E on and I put the engine back in the car. I'm having some trouble figuring out where all the vacuum lines go. I took some pictures of what’s missing and I was wondering if you guys could tell me where they go. If there’s anybody that might have some pics of there stock z31 turbo that would work as well, thanks. By the way I bought a 89 240sx for next to nothin, If anybody needs parts let me know. 

#1










#2










#3










#4










#5


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Vacuum line diagram isn't on the underside of the hood? Might not be there anymore, since it might have fallen off, but it usually is there. I might suggest a Haynes manual or download the FSM from somebody. Been too long since I took mine apart to remember.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude, did you get this figured out?!?!?!?! Why not just eliminate everything on the plenum and run the fpr off the intake. 

HEY......DO YOU HAVE THE R200 OUT OF THAT CAR?!?!?! I WANT IT--PM ME PLEASE!!!!


----------



## gat1954 (Nov 12, 2007)

Vacuum Lines

Complete Vacuum Line Diagram with pictures..


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

gat1954 said:


> Vacuum Lines
> 
> Complete Vacuum Line Diagram with pictures..


Are you searching for, and replying to EVERY vacuum thread? Because that's really annoying and VERY stupid.


----------

